
Could China spring a nice surprise in 2018? - euvitudo
https://asia.nikkei.com/Viewpoints/Minxin-Pei/Could-China-spring-a-nice-surprise-in-2018
======
euvitudo
Makes me wonder how these topics relate to Xi's speech to the PLA (if at all,
really).

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jan/04/xi-jinping-
tel...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jan/04/xi-jinping-tells-army-
not-to-fear-death-in-show-of-chinas-military-might)

